# Viking aquatics ipswich.



## Klymax (Apr 18, 2010)

I was recommended by work mates and my Station Quartermaster at work to go to viking aquatics in ipswich,

Theyre choice and range of everything is really good, the prices are average from what i was expecting, a large range of different fish and reptiles including the dreaded spiders (they scare the :censor: out of me tbh)

Id picked up my mealies and thought id get some locusts as well to vary my little geckos diets and i thought id see what they had in the way of reptiles, a large range of lovely bearded dragons looked in very good health ranging from babies right through to adult's, however i did see a couple of leopard geckos that sort of sprung a bit of 'omg thats bad' in my mind,

the leopard geckos two of them kept in a viv literally the size of a shoe box (both of them around a year old or so) one was shedding heavily and had a graze on its head, i flagged this to one of the staff members (ricky) and he quite politely informed me that the graze was part of a shed that the gecko had pulled off itself, and that it had been treated, but they both looked extremely thin and i didnt like what i saw, this aside i cannot fault the rest of the animals all healthy very full of life and looked very well looked after,

if i had 130 pounds to spend i would have taken the shedding gecko and its room mate with me and cared for them myself,

however this aside i highly recommend viking aquatics to anyone in the ipswich area, The man i spoke to was called Rickie and was very polite and informative on all the questions i asked him,


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Klymax said:


> I was recommended by work mates and my Station Quartermaster at work to go to viking aquatics in ipswich,
> 
> Theyre choice and range of everything is really good, the prices are average from what i was expecting, a large range of different fish and reptiles including the dreaded spiders (they scare the :censor: out of me tbh)
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but i disagree with this. There have been a few pertitions to get them closed down over the years, but as they have always improved thigs have never got to bad. They are by no means the worst i've seen, but there are a lot of improvements. 

I.e. they keep leo pairs in a 12x12x12 inch cube. Last time i was in they had 8 CWD in a 36x12x18. Most of their stock is wc with obvious issues, mites and nose rubs on about 60% of stock on my last visit. They do try but they cram so much in to undersized and ill prepared vivs.

Also i used to speak to some one who worked there for a short time and their knowledge, and behind the scenes care is aweful, along with lots of very ill animals left to die. 

It was a year ago i last visited and i really dont like it. 

They are by no means the worst but they are not a good store. 

Jay


----------



## Truffs (Aug 6, 2008)

I've only bought the occasional box of crix and lumps of cork bark from there but have found them to be fine, that said i've not spent much time in there and not really looked at the animals (i find it too tempting and dont have much willpower lol!)

Theres definitely a worse shop in the area which i visited once and decided never again!!!

Are there any decent rep shops in east anglia that anyone knows of, i keep looking but they seem to be thin on the ground round here?!


----------

